# Isolating amp from AC noise???



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi folks, Hope this is the right section to post this query. 

I have a situation in my music room in which I believe I'm getting periodic AC noise through my amps. When I built the room I did my best to ensure that the outlets in the studio space were on a separate circuit, free of dimmers, motors, etc. The circuit does also power my home theatre setup in the next room, but that's it. The two systems are almost never on together as my space is not in any way soundproof. 

Can anyone make recommendations for isolating/removing the ac noise from the amps? Oddly, my home recording setup is on the same circuit and I have never experienced the noise when recording - it seems to love my amps though, both tube and SS. Ideas? Would a decent power conditioner strip do the job or am I looking at a transformer isolator of some kind? As always, the cehaper options get a higher WAF rating (that's more Wife Approval Factor for all you single guys!).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sherwood Systems (adjacent to Sherwood Music) stocks power conditioners at various price points.
You could talk to them about the options available and ask them to take the WAF into account.

Good Luck with it...the conditioner .....and the WAF.....LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

You could try one of these.
Just foolin'.
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-2378-shunyata-king-cobra-cx-power-cable.aspx


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

You probably wanted to point him out to this instead:
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-6917-ciaudio-xdc-2-ac-enhancing-filter.aspx
Usually AC noise, is referred as the 2nd or 3rd harmonic of 60Hz hum (120 or 240Hz), and the only way to remove it, it is to shunt those frequencies (same concept used with you EQ, however using a circuit which can tolerate few amps @ 120V instead of signal level). If there is a DC component to your AC line, it will make the two "side" of the sine wave uneven and saturate the PT. In this case will may hear a "mechanical" noise from PT (similar to the hum). 
Or you can by this:
http://www.artproaudio.com/products.asp?type=84&cat=7&id=54

I have 2 of those, and they do the job (no fluff) I'd paid 49$ for each. Some would suggest Furman, but you will pay for the name.

NOTE: if you have DC component in your line, you will hear the conditioner humming instead.

I hope this help


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

AlterEgo said:


> .........
> http://www.artproaudio.com/products.asp?type=84&cat=7&id=54
> 
> I have 2 of those, and they do the job (no fluff) I'd paid 49$ for each. Some would suggest Furman, but you will pay for the name. .......I hope this help


This is the type of unit that I had in mind. 

$49.00 is a great price!!...especially when compared to the Furman products

Cheers

Dave


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, guys! I actually own an ART 4x4 power conditioner, but pulled it from the studio to use in my live rig! Guess it's time to grab a second one LOL!


----------

